# Actively traded futures 7pm - 11pm Sydney Time?



## rub92me (12 June 2008)

Hi all,
I typically have the most time in the evenings for intraday trading. One futures contract I found suitable for that is the CL (Crude Light) NYMEX contract that gets reasonable volume in our evening window. I've had a bit of a look around, but couldn't see many other contracts with sufficient liquidity in that timeframe. Any suggestions for other futures contracts with good liquidity that I may try (maybe some of the European markets?). I haven't subscribed to data for European markets through IB yet, but may give it a go if there are some promising candidates.


----------



## professor_frink (12 June 2008)

rub92me said:


> Hi all,
> I typically have the most time in the evenings for intraday trading. One futures contract I found suitable for that is the CL (Crude Light) NYMEX contract that gets reasonable volume in our evening window. I've had a bit of a look around, but couldn't see many other contracts with sufficient liquidity in that timeframe. Any suggestions for other futures contracts with good liquidity that I may try (maybe some of the European markets?). I haven't subscribed to data for European markets through IB yet, but may give it a go if there are some promising candidates.




Euro currency futures are great fun(especially at the moment), and plenty liquid. ESTX50 and bund are the really liquid contracts(though both can be a bit slow moving). The Dax, FTSE and SMI are also good fun, but nowhere near as liquid as the above 3.

Most of the major FX crosses are busy at that time of night too and could be worth looking at on idealpro.


----------



## juw177 (12 June 2008)

The SPI but it can be a hell of a ride.


----------



## rub92me (12 June 2008)

Thanks professor. So far I haven't looked at the currency futures much, but maybe I should. Looking for something that moves but doesn't upset my heart too much (e.g. thousand dollar movements in the blink of an eye like the Hang Seng). Juw177, I trade the SPI occasionally during the day, but in the evening hours it doesn't have the volume that I'm looking for.


----------



## rub92me (25 June 2008)

professor_frink said:


> Euro currency futures are great fun(especially at the moment), and plenty liquid. ESTX50 and bund are the really liquid contracts(though both can be a bit slow moving). The Dax, FTSE and SMI are also good fun, but nowhere near as liquid as the above 3.
> 
> Most of the major FX crosses are busy at that time of night too and could be worth looking at on idealpro.



Well, I've had a bit of a look around on IB for FX but I must be looking at the wrong contracts.

IDEALPRO: All the pairs such as GBP.USD, EUR.USD etc. look to be closed/not trading in the 7-11 pm timeframe.
FX futures on GLOBEX seem to be mostly dead too?
What data/exchange do I need to subcribe to to get to the actively traded currencies?


----------



## whitey1982 (26 June 2008)

obviously this is the euro time zone, so if ur looking at equity indices - dax, eurostoxx and ftse are ur best bet.

eurofx and cable (gbp) for the currencies.

bunds for an interest rate  product.

i'd wait till 11:30pm tho - floor open for the s&p. or 11pm - crude floor open.


----------



## wiseguy (29 June 2008)

whats the fut. contract and exchange for the euro currency?

EC?


----------



## Pager (29 June 2008)

professor_frink said:


> Euro currency futures are great fun(especially at the moment), and plenty liquid.





Which do you trade professor ? and on what exchange ?.

wiseguy, the CME exchange has the Euro contract and yes its code is EC.

heres a link, http://www.cme.com/trading/prd/fx/euro_FCS.html

Cant find any European exchange that offer currency futures unless im looking in the wrong place. 

Cheers

Pager


----------



## wayneL (29 June 2008)

Pager said:


> Which do you trade professor ? and on what exchange ?.
> 
> wiseguy, the CME exchange has the Euro contract and yes its code is EC.
> 
> ...



Pager, wiseguy,

EC only trades during the day session.

The 24 hour electro Euro contract is 6E


----------

